# Dream Collection v's Actual Collections?



## stiffler (Sep 3, 2009)

I was wondering what people had in their current python collection and what would be their dream collection, ie loose some. gain others.
Currently I have:
1 x Pair MD's
1 x Pair NT BHP
1 x Pair Qld BHP
1 x Pair Classic Bredli
1 x Semi Hypo Bredli
1 x WA Woma

My dream Collection would be
1 x Pair St Francis Island Imbricata
1 x Pair Western SA Imbricata
1 x Pair Flinders Rangers Carpet (Imbricata??)
1 x Pair WA Womas
1 x Pair MD's
1 x Pair NT BHP
1 x Pair QLD BHP
1 x Pair GTP's

So thats pretty much where I am headed with stuff lol


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 3, 2009)

So only pythons? and do they have to be australian reptiles?


----------



## hodges (Sep 3, 2009)

Currently I have:
Elapids

My dream Collection would be:
Elapids


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 3, 2009)

Currently have: 
Few different Morelia pythons plus the large olives.

My dream collection:
Few more different Morelia's, and at least one fully grown olive python.....am working on it.

I started out buying what I wanted. None of this "better for beginners, get the other later". I love the all the Morelia pythons. Amongst what I already have (bredli, jungle, diamond & diamond/coastal intergrades), would love to add a few more which will happen one day.


----------



## Ciircz (Sep 3, 2009)

I have :
0 
My dream:
1x pair Jungles.


----------



## yommy (Sep 3, 2009)

Currently WA woma's and a few things else.

But my dream would be an albino line of womas.

albino standard striped woma, albino spotted woma and the creme de la creme amagine a patternless albino woma 

totally white body and a yellow head. 

please someone discover or hatch out an albino woma so i can develop my dream project   One day......


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 3, 2009)

I currently own a lot of stuff I have absolutely zero interest in keeping. If I had my way, I'd keep nothing...but I am really interested in keeping lots of monitors at the moment, as well as Mulga Snakes, Taipans, Pygopods, Turtles and File Snakes.


----------



## yommy (Sep 3, 2009)

sounds like you need to do a spring clean there Johno. 

Had a file snake when i was up in the NT awesome little creatures


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 3, 2009)

G'day yommy,

Unfortunately the animals I keep, I need to keep...they are the heart and soul of ERD so can't really do anything about it. We are just organised the construction of our new herp room, with lots of extra room for some new critters


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 3, 2009)

have:
pythons
elapids
skinks
dragons
monitors
geckoes
turtles
crocs

wanted:
more pythons
more elapids
more skinks
more dragons
more monitors
more geckoes
more turtles
more crocs

and some colubrids


----------



## candycaine (Sep 3, 2009)

lol

I have:
1 WA BHP male
pair of Cape york coastals
pair of Cape york jungles

I'm getting: 2 female striped cape york coastal hatchies this season + something I've always wanted its a secret.

I want:
more cape york's
a female WA BHP
albino olive
rough scale
3 pairs of night tigers ie: candycaine, kimberly and super tiger.


----------



## sweetangel (Sep 3, 2009)

Have:
1 yellow diamond
1 black and white diamond
1 water python
1 tanamai woma
4 ackies
2 ewd
1 goldentail gecko

Want:
breeding pair high yellow diamonds
breeding pair black and white diamonds
breeding pair black/dark diamonds
breeding pair tanamai womas
breeding pair water pythons
heaps more ackies!
breeding pair mertens water monitors
breeding pair axanthic bhps
breeding pair WA black and white bhps


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Currently have
3 Bredli
3 Coastals
1 Jungle
3 Tiger Snakes (1 Mainland, 2 Tassie)
2 Eastern Blue Tongues
2 Blotched Blue Tongues
1 Saltwater Croc
1 Frilled Neck
Dream Collection
Everything I already have plus
Roughies
Olives, both normal and albino
BHPs WA, QLD, NT and axanthic
Pilbara Stimmies
WA Carpets
Black and White Jungles
Gammon Ranges Carpets
Boodarie Station Womas
and a whole lot of Monitors and Elapids


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a lovely little Stimmie.....and he's all I want.


----------



## Australis (Sep 4, 2009)

candycaine said:


> 3 pairs of night tigers ie: candycaine, kimberly and super tiger.



Super Tiger?


----------



## slacker (Sep 4, 2009)

Australis said:


> Super Tiger?



"Super tiger." Not my photo, see URL for details.







Have:
Antaresia
Varanus

Want:
Antaresia
Varanus
Acanthophis


----------



## candycaine (Sep 4, 2009)

Australis said:


> Super Tiger?


 
yeah reedies reptiles has some they look like a light yellow with rid along the spine here's a pic from his site.


----------



## candycaine (Sep 4, 2009)

lol sorry mate you beet me to it lol


----------



## floyd_074 (Sep 4, 2009)

Have

1 Bredli
1 Childrens
1 BHP QLD

Want

What I've got plus
1 Woma
1 Diamond
1 Jungle
1 Olive


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 4, 2009)

I currently have:
pair of water pythons
pair of WA bhp's
pair of broome local stimsons
1 x murray-darling
1 x coastal carpet (first snake i ever got)
pair of hypo coastals

I want:
pair of water pythons
pair of WA bhp's
pair of WA womas
pair of murray-darlings
pair of rough scale pythons
pair of albino darwins
pair of gtp's
pair of albino macs
pair of inland tais
pair of coastal tais
pair of rbbs
pair of scaleless adders
and would never get rid of my first coastal carpet


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Sep 5, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Currently have
> 3 Bredli
> 3 Coastals
> 1 Jungle
> ...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 5, 2009)

Have:

One Pygmy Bearded Dragon
Want/need:
1 Central beardies
5 frillies
1 Eastern Water Dragon
1 Eastern Long Neck
1 Eastern Bearded dragon
1 BHP
1 childrens

mmm ive got a long way to go!


----------



## rubysnake (Sep 5, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> mmm ive got a long way to go!



always good to start somewhere 

i have
1 jungle
1 childrens
1 coastal
2 central beardies

i want *as well*
pair of boyds
frillies
freshwater croc
pair of jullattens
green tree python
bell lace monitior
cape york

im slowly getting there


----------



## snowsnake (Sep 5, 2009)

i have:
2x black and white junlges
2x stimmies
1x female port mac natural intergrade
1x male coastal
1xackie

want:
pair of NT bhps (had a female)
bredli pair
female coastal
male port mac natural intergrade
woma pair

cheers malik


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 5, 2009)

have
2x bearded dragons
2xeastern blueys
3x eastern snake neck turtles
1xcunningham skink 
5xmarbled geckos
2xthick tailed gecko

want-
pair of ackies
pair of N.asper
pair of land mullets 
10 cunningham skinks
plus everything i already have


----------



## jamesbecker (Sep 5, 2009)

have
1 childreni
2 beardies
2 blueys

want (including everything i already own)
olive python
standard bredli
NT BHP


----------



## yommy (Sep 5, 2009)

slacker said:


> "Super tiger." Not my photo, see URL for details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RELLIK81 (Sep 8, 2009)

i currently have 1 coastal, 2 olives, 2 tanami womas

my dream collection would be 2+ olives, 2 tanami womas, 2 SA womas, 2 NT BHP, 2 Macs, 2 red belly blacks, and 2 death adders....

if i was allowed exotics aswell i would pic a albino burmese python aswell


----------



## Lozza (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm nearly there, just need some GTPs, albino darwins, albino macs, T+caramel childreni, spotted womas and kimberly rock monitors


----------



## pdsn99 (Sep 8, 2009)

Australis said:


> Super Tiger?


Are they faster than a speedin bullet, can they leap tall buildings in a single bound and are they stronger than a locomotive. 

Do they wear a cape??? What's their super powers???


----------



## FAY (Sep 8, 2009)

I currently have a male coastal carpet.

My dream is
a female coastal carpet...so that i can eventually breed them.


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 8, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I currently own a lot of stuff I have absolutely zero interest in keeping. If I had my way, I'd keep nothing...but I am really interested in keeping lots of monitors at the moment, as well as Mulga Snakes, Taipans, Pygopods, Turtles and File Snakes.


 
Jonno, sell off some snakes and get some of the large monitor species NOW!!! Once you start keeping these guys, you wont go back to pythons, believe me!


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 8, 2009)

I want a pair of Fraser Coast Bells Lace Monitors, and a pair of Gippsland Lace Monitors. Then I'll be complete.


----------



## Andrais (Sep 8, 2009)

have:
2 blue tongues

want:
bredli pair
olive
dimamond
fresh water croc
stumpy tail pair
thorny devil pair
blotched blue tongues
EWD'S
bearded dragons
ackies
mertern water monitor
lace monitor
woma pair
RBBS
cunningham skink
western blue tongues
anything really


----------



## Nodrog (Sep 8, 2009)

I have 2 x coastals 
1 jungle 
1 spotted
1 death adder 
1 rbbs

What i want is a pair of every type of adder 
a pair of mulgas
lace monitor 
salty
and eventually a pair of inland and coastal tais


----------



## dottyback (Sep 8, 2009)

I want a pair of Dendrelaphis calligastra...


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

Why would you want a disease like that ben ?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 8, 2009)

have 
1 jungle python
1 central bearded dragon

want nothing else, just herping for me


----------



## garycahill (Sep 8, 2009)

I think the only thing that I really need is a breeding trio of keelbacks/freshwater snakes.
If anyone has any they want to part with then let me know please!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Sep 8, 2009)

have some snakes
want more snakes


----------



## gycho (Apr 6, 2010)

lol i have a small herp room 13 reps in total blueys,water dragons,1 beardy,pair of bredli pythons.1 intergrade (the heart of my collection)

wish list to be the owner of australia zoo steve made it as good as it is now hope it dont go down hill


----------



## Jekee (Apr 6, 2010)

I have:
1x Spotted python
1x Jungle carpet
I want:
2x GTP (One albino)
1x Albino darwin
1x Bredli
1x Scrubbie
Maybe an olive too =D


----------



## snakeman478 (Apr 6, 2010)

HAVE:
2 pairs adult hypsilurus boydii (boyds forest dragon)
2 pairs adult hypsilurus spinipes(angle headed dragon)
1 pair adult egernia kingii(king skinks)
3 baby het(100%) for hypermelanism tiliqua scincoides(eastern bluetongue)
3 adult het(100%) for albino tiliqua scincoides(eastern bluetongue)
4 sub adult axantic tiliqua scincoides(eastern bluetongue)
1 sub adult hypermelanistic tiliqua scincoides(eastern bluetongue)
1 sub adult albino tiliqua scincoides(eastern bluetongues)
several adult pairs of locale specific tiliqua scincoides(eastern bluetongues)
i adult pair NSW central coast varanus varius(lace monitors)
1 pair of new england egernia cunninghami(cunningham skink)
WANT:
1 pair varanus gigantus(perentie)
banana tiliqua scincoides(eastern bluetongues)
bumble bee tiliqua scincoides(eastern bluetongues)
egernia major(land mullet)
egernia frerei(major skink)
bells form varanus varius(lace monitor)
egernia striata(night skink)
morelia kinghorni(scrub python)
morelia viridis(green tree python)
oxyuranus microlepidota(inland taipan)
notechis ater(black tiger snake)
albino liasis olivaceaous(olive python)

as you can see im a bit of a bluetongue nutter. i try to breed locale specific animals but i am always trying to produce new and exciting colours and patterns as well. if anyone has any interesting looking ones for sale then please PM me. cheers. johnny


----------



## ammers (Apr 6, 2010)

have
too many


want
less


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 6, 2010)

dottyback said:


> I want a pair of Dendrelaphis calligastra...



second that, _breeding_ pair of dendralaphis calligaster/calligastra just so I can be the one to do it (also i have read two different versions of this name, calligaster being from james cook uni, and calligastra being from wiki and other sites... insights?)

would also like: 
a pair of boiga irregularis (BTS)
a pair of tropidonophis mairii (keelbacks)
another morelia spilota cheynei or two (JCP)
a couple of nice (black free) aspidites ramsayi (woma) 
two more dendrelaphis punctulata (CTS/GTS)
couple of frillies (dont bother asking me the scientific name)
and a pseudechis porphyriacus (RBB)

currently have a very little collection of....
1x m.s.cheynei 
1x d.punctulata


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jul 13, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> have
> 2x bearded dragons
> 2xeastern blueys
> 3x eastern snake neck turtles
> ...


ok so scratch all that lol. what was i thinking:lol:
i now have 4 beardies
5marbled gex
2marbled velvet gex
6 cunninghams skinks
3 turtles 
2 peninsula dragons
2 blueys eastern and blotched

i want:
spiny tailed geckos

and im getting either an ackie or pygmy mulga in 2 weeks


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 13, 2010)

heh. I already keep everything I want. I am sure there is more I would like to keep. but I would be happy with just what I have now. I have my dream collection


----------



## gruba10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Now have 1 jungle and getn a woma. 

Dream (which is easily fulfilled) would be another nice jungle to breed 2getha!
And a couple gtps, but I lurve the look of red belly black snakes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Actual Collection

1 Coastal
1 Darwin
1 Water Python
1 GTS
1 Tristis Orientalis
4 Red Eyes GTF
1 Dainty Tree Frog

Plus in the next three weeks
1 Mitchell's Water Monitor
2 Slaty Greys

Dream Collection
1 Coastal
1 Darwin
1 Water Python
3 Green Tree Snakes
1 Keelback
2 Slaty Greys
3 Tristis Orientalis
2 Mitchell's Water Monitor
4 Red Eyes GTF
4 Dainty Tree Frog
1 Brown Tree Snake
2 Water Holding Frogs


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to get some Ackies and some Rough Scaled Pythons as my next project.


----------

